# Stocking list 40g Breeder



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Hi I am starting my first tank a 40g mixed reef in about 2 weeks and I am very excited. I could use some input on fish choices as I plan ahead. Here is what I'm thinking.

2 B&W Ocellarius Clowns - definitely getting these someone is already holding the little guys for me
1 Royal Gramma - pretty sure I want one of these and they seem like a good choice based on all I have read
1 Dwarf Angel - probably a Coral Beauty / Flame Angel
1 Wrasse - probably a Mystery / Ornate Wrasse

I am open to suggestions to replace the wrasse and or angel with other interesting options. What do you guys think bio load wise? How about behavior wise?


In terms of the order things are added I think the clowns would be first after the tank is starting to mature and then a few weeks later the gramma and some soft corals. After that I would want the tank to run for a few months at least and be in good shape before I add any larger fish. Thoughts?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

njudson said:


> 40g mixed reef
> 
> 2 B&W Ocellarius Clowns - definitely getting these someone is already holding the little guys for me
> 1 Royal Gramma - pretty sure I want one of these and they seem like a good choice based on all I have read
> ...


I think the list is pretty good. A 40 gallon is right at the limit of what I would consider to be reasonable for accurately predicting fish behavior. When you get any smaller than this, a community of fish gets difficult to put together at time. 

To be safe you should pick a Coral Beauty, rather than the Flame. The Flame is much more aggressive and will likely dominate a small tank environment. I love the idea of a Mystery Wrasse. This should work out great for you.

By the way, the Royal Gramma is very hardy after acclimation, but is an ich magnet. Be certain to quarantine that fish for a good 3 to 5 week period.

I do want to add that often times the size of the tank is not the limiting factor to the fish load, but the size of the reef structure is. Make certain you have an adequate reef which is well designed with lots of individual areas for the fish to comfortably retreat to and call home.


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> To be safe you should pick a Coral Beauty, rather than the Flame. The Flame is much more aggressive and will likely dominate a small tank environment. .


Funny on another forum I am being told the opposite that the Flame Angel would be less aggressive than a Coral Beauty. I get the feeling it has more to do with the individual fish than the species. Thanks for the input Pasfur. Look for a build thread with pictures in about 3 weeks  I've got plenty of time before I need to worry about fishies.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A heads up on this. There is zero question about this particular topic. You must be talking to someone on another forum who has not kept a Flame and assumes that because of their smaller size that they are more passive. It is amazing how often people make this mistake.

The Flame is a pesky little fish, similar to a Six Line Wrasse in territorial behavior. Coral Beauty's are territorial towards Tangs and other Centropye species when kept in smaller tanks, but not at all towards other species which do not have similar diets. Flames will simply dominate a small tank. Granted, none of your fish are high risk to mix with a Flame, but the Coral Beauty is a far better choice if you have no personal preference either way. If you do decide on a Flame, just add it last to the tank and cross your fingers.


----------

